# Law & Order: LA and Outsourced Cancelled



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's the whole list of what's been cancelled so far this year.

http://thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?series=&network=&daycode=&statuscode=1&genre=&studio=


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Liked _L&O LA_

Didn't watch _Outsource_


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Here's the whole list of what's been cancelled so far this year.
> 
> http://thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?series=&network=&daycode=&statuscode=1&genre=&studio=


Not all of those are cancelled right? Some are just over this season. Like Stargate Universe has not been cancelled has it?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> Not all of those are cancelled right? Some are just over this season. Like Stargate Universe has not been cancelled has it?


Every show in that list has been cancelled. Yes, SG:U has been cancelled.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SG:U was announced cancelled severa months ago.

Once again: Law and Order: LA, another victim of taking a 3 month break in the middle of the season. Several shows are suffereing that fate this year (V for example). 

Not surprised one bit by outsourced, I watched the first 3 episodes and couldn't stomach it, and I have a very high tollerance for TV Shows.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Same here, think I made it 3 episodes. Same with L&O, I love the original and CI but LA just wasn't easy to get in to.

Wow looking through the list some real shockers:
*Lights Out*--First I heard of this, damn shame
*V*--I knew about this a few days ago but am still disappointed
*Rubicon*--I wasn't a fan but know there were quite a few on here that liked it.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Every show in that list has been cancelled. Yes, SG:U has been cancelled.


Dammit. I am really getting tired of this. Series are turning into noting more than unresolved long movies.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> SG:U was announced cancelled severa months ago.
> 
> Once again: Law and Order: LA, another victim of taking a 3 month break in the middle of the season. Several shows are suffereing that fate this year (V for example).
> 
> Not surprised one bit by outsourced, I watched the first 3 episodes and couldn't stomach it, and I have a very high tollerance for TV Shows.


So nothing on that list has anything left "in the can". I can delete the SL's?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> Dammit. I am really getting tired of this. Series are turning into noting more than unresolved long movies.


At this rate they should just make everything a mini-series.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

armophob said:


> So nothing on that list has anything left "in the can". I can delete the SL's?


No. For instance, Law and Order:LA is still showing new episodes.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

weaver6 said:


> No. For instance, Law and Order:LA is still showing new episodes.


hmm, I guess I need to weed them out one at a time then.

BIG LOVE 
EVENT, THE 
HUMAN TARGET 
LAW & ORDER: LOS ANGELES 
RUBICON 
SECRET DIARY OF A CALL GIRL
STARGATE UNIVERSE 
UNDERCOVERS 
V


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

We thought Outsourced was hysterical... Too bad; one less thing to record.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> We thought Outsourced was hysterical... Too bad; one less thing to record.


Agree. Not brilliant comedy, but how funny were some of those characters? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

njblackberry said:


> We thought Outsourced was hysterical... Too bad; one less thing to record.





Steve said:


> Agree. Not brilliant comedy, but how funny were some of those characters? :lol:


Same here. 

Looks like any urgency to expand the Series Link capabilities on HD DVRs continues to diminsh.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> hmm, I guess I need to weed them out one at a time then.
> 
> BIG LOVE
> EVENT, THE
> ...


I think every show in the list that still has a day and time listed still has episodes left. I know The Event has 2 episodes left.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Looks like any urgency to expand the Series Link capabilities on HD DVRs continues to diminsh.


No kidding. I'm actually down under 20 SL's on one of my DVR's that was over 30 not long ago.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Here's the whole list of what's been cancelled so far this year.
> 
> http://thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?series=&network=&daycode=&statuscode=1&genre=&studio=


Two of the few network shows that I actually watch and both were cancelled?

I really liked both of those shows.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

armophob said:


> hmm, I guess I need to weed them out one at a time then.
> 
> BIG LOVE
> EVENT, THE
> ...


I know The Event and L & O:LA are still showing episodes, and V and Undercovers are not. I don't know about the rest.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> hmm, I guess I need to weed them out one at a time then.
> 
> BIG LOVE - *Completely done*
> EVENT, THE
> ...


*Notes of those I know in red.*


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate remakes and expansions, so I'm not bothered by L&O:LA and V getting dropped.


Not that anybody ever watched it, but Ed Asner's comeback series Working Class on CMT was dropped too. It was fair at best, and that's being kind.


----------



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

"SayWhat?" said:


> Not that anybody ever watched it, but Ed Asner's comeback series Working Class on CMT was dropped too. It was fair at best, and that's being kind.


Not to anger any Melissa Peterman fans out there, but I just cannot stand her. It's bad enough that my wife forces me to watch "Reba" reruns and that other horrible karaoke show on CMT, but I would have jumped off a bridge had I had to watch this newest abomination.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

armophob said:


> hmm, I guess I need to weed them out one at a time then.
> 
> BIG LOVE - *Completely done*
> EVENT, THE - *Two episodes left*
> ...


To add to Sigma's notes...

- Merg


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The Merg said:


> To add to Sigma's notes...
> 
> - Merg


Thanks guys!, cleaning it out now.

I never watched an episode of Undercovers, so I get a bonus dump of a whole series worth of hd space.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> Thanks guys!, cleaning it out now.
> 
> I never watched an episode of Undercovers, so I get a bonus dump of a whole series worth of hd space.


Big Love ended rather than being canceled mid story.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Big Love ended rather than being canceled mid story.


Hopefully they wrap up The Event as well, now that they know the end is near.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Whatever happened to THE CAPE???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

paja said:


> Whatever happened to THE CAPE???


Already cancelled. The final episode ran "internet only".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Chaos has also been added to the cancelled list now.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> Hopefully they wrap up The Event as well, now that they know the end is near.


I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. I'm pretty sure we're going to end with a massive cliff hanger. I read months ago that they would be ready to end it after 2 seasons but not 1.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Chaos has also been added to the cancelled list now.


I heard that too and it was just getting good. A side of the spy life between _Chuck_ and the real thing.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. I'm pretty sure we're going to end with a massive cliff hanger. I read months ago that they would be ready to end it after 2 seasons but not 1.


I was waning interest anyhow. They kind of blew their CG wad in the first couple episodes and now it has been hide and seek for that last few. Show will not be missed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

_Outsourced_ was just getting to the point where they knew what to do with the characters. I wish the networks would give these shows a little more time to develop. Maybe start them on a cable/satellite property first for 12 episodes then move them to the broadcast net if they take off.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> _Outsourced_ was just getting to the point where they knew what to do with the characters. I wish the networks would give these shows a little more time to develop. Maybe start them on a cable/satellite property first for 12 episodes then move them to the broadcast net if they take off.


Agree.

The other problem with that specific show (which we liked here too) was that they gave it a horrific time slot (at least for Eastern time). Ridiculous actually.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Chicago Code is the only surprise to me. Although I liked Jim Belushi in the Defenders it was otherwise pretty week. Tried Outsourced for a couple episodes because we liked the movie version. But thought TV show was really bad, even offensive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Outsourced got better as it went along ... unfortunately first impressions mean a lot and once people tune in and don't like it they don't come back.

Law & Order LA and The Event both got killed by their winter hiatus. I don't know why it works for cable series but the practice of giving shows months off over the winter has killed many shows. Even those who like the show forget why they were watching it ... or forget the plot so far on the arc'd shows.

L&O:LA really didn't get moving. I don't know if the character shifts (from prosecutor to cop and from NY prosecutor to LA prosecutor) were planned before the series started or if they were an attempt at fixing the reboot. In any case, it is time for the series to go away.

The Event just keeps getting weirder. Hopefully it ends well.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

i will miss chicago code and the event:nono2:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> I don't know why it works for cable series but the practice of giving shows months off over the winter has killed many shows.


Because networks like USA can still work with lower numbers than the big 4. If any of those shows, like Psych, Eureka, Warehouse 13, etc, moved to cable they'd be killed off really fast.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

paja said:


> Whatever happened to THE CAPE???


The last episode was on the web.


----------

